# WANTED Web Site Builder!



## Captain Ahab (Sep 28, 2011)

I am looking to re-do my web site completely - need to drop down and fill in the blank question menus, a way for my clients to post comments and questions and a blog page that i can easily update as often as i want

Looking to hire some one as i no longer have the time and talent to do this

Feel free to email or PM me 

[email protected]


----------



## Canoeman (Oct 3, 2011)

From what it looks like there is a couple who are members here on TB..

Dig through this thread and see if any of them are up for it.. I have a couple that do work for me but they are busy as heck as of late.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=16527


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks - I hired someone over the weekend and if he performs then I shoudl be good


will let everyone know


----------



## lets fish salt (Dec 21, 2011)

have a web site builder if you still need him let me know he is real good at it! lets fish salt justlet me know !


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 27, 2014)

Well - my guy is no longer doing web sites


I need someone to make some changes, add a few things and generally keep the site running


Anyone????


----------



## Jim (Oct 29, 2014)

Denny can do that, but he is expensive.


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 29, 2014)

Jim said:


> Denny can do that, but he is expensive.



I absolutely hate web work, with that said I work relatively cheap. What makes me expensive (for Ahab at least) is the Ahab aggravation surcharge. Expensive & disappointing results, tis just what the Captain receives.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks guys for the laugh

I think I found another member who does this work - will get him the info and let him have the job

Thanks again


----------

